# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  AWMN master DNS

## mojiro

τι πρεπει να κανω ωστε να κανω τον dns του κορυδαλλου,
10.86.87.129 master για το awmn ?

ενα απο αυτα που θελω να προσθεσω ειναι τα reverse zones
της θεσσαλονικης.

πως θα τον βαλω να γινεται synced με τους αλλους awmn
master ? θα πρεπει να κανω χειροκινητα copy-paste ?

----------


## acoul

Ένα καλό thread για να δούμε και το θέμα Primary & Secondary DNS ανά περιοχή... Επίσης καλό θα ήταν να μπούν σχετικά φίλτρα στο BGP για να μην εμφανίζονται unauthorized C classes στο routing.

----------


## Achille

> Επίσης καλό θα ήταν να μπούν σχετικά φίλτρα στο BGP για να μην εμφανίζονται unauthorized C classes στο routing.




```
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 10 permit 10.0.0.0/8 ge 9 le 24
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 20 deny any

router bgp XXX

 neighbor YYY prefix-list awmn-bgp in
 neighbor YYY prefix-list awmn-bgp out
```

Γίνεται και στο μικρομπρίκι, φτιάχνεις ένα prefix-list 10.0.0.0/8 με length 9-24 action accept, και το βάζεις στα BGP peers.

----------


## NetTraptor

H Αγ. Παρασκευή έχει έτυμα 2 μηχανήματα τα οποία περιέχουν ήδη το full replication του awmn zone.
Επιπλέον είχε σχεδιαστεί κάθε νέο domain εδώ να έχει 3 DNS. 1 Primary στον χώρο του κατόχου και 2 secondary τα οποία θα κάνουν replication από τον Primary!

Τα μηχανήματα αυτά ακούν στα παρακάτω IP

10.14.142.65 <- YGK (Dual XEON 2.6GHz)
10.14.147.65 <- Nettraptor (Athlon 3GHz)

Όσοι πιστοί….

----------


## ysam

broken τα prefix-lists στο 2.9!

----------


## mojiro

> H Αγ. Παρασκευή έχει έτυμα 2 μηχανήματα τα οποία περιέχουν ήδη το full replication του awmn zone.
> Επιπλέον είχε σχεδιαστεί κάθε νέο domain εδώ να έχει 3 DNS. 1 Primary στον χώρο του κατόχου και 2 secondary τα οποία θα κάνουν replication από τον Primary!
> 
> Τα μηχανήματα αυτά ακούν στα παρακάτω IP
> 
> 10.14.142.65 <- YGK (Dual XEON 2.6GHz)
> 10.14.147.65 <- Nettraptor (Athlon 3GHz)
> 
> Όσοι πιστοί….


πως το κανατε τουτο, αυτο ρωταω  ::

----------


## socrates

****Moderation's Notice  
ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟ ΘΕΜΑ
*
Βρε παιδιά δεν θα απαντήσει κανένας από τους γνώστες?

----------


## acoul

Από το bind.conf:


```
zone "awmn" IN {
type slave;
//type forward;
file "sec/awmn.dns";
masters { 10.32.48.3; };
forward first;
forwarders { 10.26.122.1; 10.17.119.141; 10.17.119.130; 10.32.48.3; };
allow-transfer { any; };
};

zone "10.in-addr.arpa" IN {
type slave;
file "sec/10.in-addr.arpa.dns";
masters { 10.32.48.3; };
forward first;
forwarders { 10.26.122.1; 10.17.119.141; 10.17.119.130; 10.32.48.3; };
allow-transfer {any; };
};
```

----------


## mojiro

αυτο ειναι για "slave", αφου κανει το capture, μετατρεπω το conf σε master ?

----------


## nkladakis

slave πρέπει να το κάνεις, μαστερ ειναι μονο ενας και ειναι ο 10.19.143.12
μην βαλεις τον 10.32.48.3

----------


## spirosco

Επισης το 10.17.119.141 δεν ισχυει.

Οταν τελειωσουν τις ετοιμασιες οι hostmasters θα εχουμε κατι πιο official.

----------


## NetTraptor

Sorry δεν είδα τα ποστσσσσσ

Σωστά … και όποιος έχει 2003 κάνει αντίστοιχα… μπορώ να βοηθήσω.. PM
 ::

----------


## sokratisg

Τελικά στο named.conf τι πρέπει να βάλουμε έτσι ώστε να έχουμε slave dns για τα υπόλοιπα ασύρματα δίκτυα στην Ελλάδα; 

πχ. 


```
zone "twn" IN {
        type slave;
        file "master/twn";
        masters {
              ??.??.??.??; // <-- EDW TI NA VALW? :-))
        };
        notify yes;
};
```

----------


## acoul

```
zone "awmn" IN {
type slave;
file "sec/awmn.dns";
masters { 10.19.143.12; 213.5.17.154; };
forward first;
forwarders { 10.19.143.12; 10.19.143.13; };
allow-query { any; };
allow-transfer { any; };
notify no;
};
```



```
zone "10.in-addr.arpa" IN {
type slave;
file "sec/10.in-addr.arpa.dns";
masters { 10.19.143.12; 213.5.17.154; };
forward first;
forwarders { 10.19.143.12; 10.19.143.13; };
allow-query { any; };
allow-transfer {any; };
notify no;
};
```

----------


## sotiris

να ρωτήσω κάτι και εγώ, επειδή βλέπω διαφορές του δικού μου από του acoul (ειδικά στις ζώνες του awmn στο masters


εμένα πάνω πάνω έχει τους


```
 forwarders {
 10.19.143.12;  
 10.19.143.13; 
 10.26.123.250; 
 10.45.166.65;
 10.37.56.249;
 213.5.17.21; 
 213.5.40.67; 
 };
```

και μετά έχει τις ζώνες του awmn


```
zone "awmn" IN { 
type slave; 
masters { 10.19.143.12; 10.19.143.13; 10.26.123.250; 10.45.166.65; 10.37.56.249; 10.19.141.240;};
file "/etc/bind/awmn"; 
allow-transfer {any; }; 
};
```



```
zone "10.in-addr.arpa" IN { 
type slave; 
masters { 10.19.143.12; 10.19.143.13; 10.26.123.250; 10.45.166.65; 10.37.56.249; 10.19.141.240;}; 
file "/etc/bind/10.in-addr.arpa"; 
allow-transfer {any; }; 
};
```

μετά έχει τις ζώνες του sotiris


```
zone "sotiris.awmn" IN { 
type master; 
file "/etc/bind/db.sotiris.awmn"; 
allow-transfer {any; }; 
};
```



```
zone "165.45.10.in-addr.arpa" IN { 
type master; 
file "/etc/bind/165.45.10.in-addr.arpa"; 
allow-transfer {any; }; 
};
```

και μετά τις ζώνες των επαρχιακών wmn, για παράδειγμα


```
 zone "kwmn" {
 type slave;
 masters {  10.213.254.12; 10.106.3.1; 10.100.17.123; };
 file "kwmn.db";
 };
```



```
 zone "wthess.gr" {
 type slave;
 masters { 10.106.3.1; 10.101.0.254; 10.96.0.1; 10.96.10.1; };
 file "wthess.db";
 };
```


είναι σωστά έτσι φτιαγμένα ή πρέπει να αλλάξω κάτι?
(σημειώνω ότι παίζει το dns στο κόμβο μου από την αρχή)

----------


## acoul

Όταν ο DNS είναι μόνο για χρήση AWMN τότε οι forwarders μπορούν να ορίζονται global. Όταν θέλουμε άλλους forwarders για κάθε ζώνη τότε χρησιμοποιούμε το παραπάνω παράδειγμα.

----------


## sotiris

> Όταν ο DNS είναι μόνο για χρήση AWMN τότε οι forwarders μπορούν να ορίζονται global. Όταν θέλουμε άλλους forwarders για κάθε ζώνη τότε χρησιμοποιούμε το παραπάνω παράδειγμα.


Σε μένα χρησιμοποιείται και για το awmn και για το internet, υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος να έχω άλλους forwarders για κάθε ζώνη?

----------


## sokratisg

Αυτό το named.conf είναι οκ?
Ποια άλλα ασύρματα δίκτυα μπορώ να προσθέσω ως slave για να είμαι όσο το δυνατόν πιο ενημερωμένος?



```
key "rndc-key" {
       algorithm hmac-md5;
       secret "***********************";
 };

 controls {
       inet 127.0.0.1 port 953
               allow { 127.0.0.1; } keys { "rndc-key"; };
 };

options {
	directory "/var/named";
	pid-file "/var/run/named/named.pid";
  	statistics-file "/var/run/named/named.stats";
//	forwarders { 10.86.87.129; 10.17.119.130; 10.17.122.134; };
//	forward only;
	allow-recursion { 10.32.49/8; 127.0.0.1; };
	version "8.4.1";
//	options { statistics-file "/var/named/named.statistics"; };
//	statistics-interval 60;
	recursive-clients 500;
	cleaning-interval 120;
	interface-interval 0;
	listen-on { 127.0.0.1; 10.32.49.2; };
/*	blackhole {
		172.16/12; };*/
	query-source address * port 53;

	};

		view "local-net" {
		match-clients { 10.32.49.0/24; 127.0.0.1; };

zone "localhost" IN {
	type master;
	file "sokratisg.awmn/localhost";
	allow-update { none; };
};

zone "0.0.127.in-addr.arpa" IN {
	type master;
	file "sokratisg.awmn/127.0.0.";
	allow-update { none; };
};

zone "49.32.10.in-addr.arpa" IN {
	type master;
	notify no;
	file "sokratisg.awmn/10.32.49.";
	allow-update { none; };
	allow-transfer { any; };
};

zone "sokratisg.awmn" IN {
	type master;
	notify no;
	file "sokratisg.awmn/sokratisg.awmn";
	allow-update { none; };
	allow-transfer { any; };
};

zone "sw1jra.awmn" IN {
	type master;
	notify no;
	file "sw1jra.awmn/sw1jra.awmn";
	allow-update { none; };
	allow-transfer { any; };
};

zone "54.32.10.in-addr.arpa" IN {
	type master;
	notify no;
	file "sw1jra.awmn/10.32.54.";
	allow-update { none; };
	allow-transfer { any; };
};

zone "awmn" IN {
        type slave;
        file "master/awmn";
        masters { 10.19.143.12; 213.5.17.154; };
	notify yes;
};

zone "10.in-addr.arpa" IN {
        type slave;
        file "master/10.";
        masters { 10.19.143.12; 213.5.17.154; };
	notify yes;
};

zone "kwmn" IN {
	type slave;
	file "master/kwmn.db";
	masters {  10.213.254.12; 10.106.3.1; 10.100.17.123; };
	notify yes;

};

zone "olsr" IN {
        type slave;
        file "master/olsr";
        masters { 10.86.87.129; };
	notify yes;
};

zone "0.16.172.in-addr.arpa" IN {
        type slave;
        file "master/172.16.0.";
        masters { 10.86.87.129; };
	notify yes;
};

zone "." IN {
	type hint;
	file "root.cache";
};

};

		view "awmn" {
		match-clients { 10.32.49/8; ! 127.0.0.1; ! 10.32.49/24; };

zone "sokratisg.awmn" IN {
	type master;
	notify no;
	file "sokratisg.awmn/sokratisg.awmn";
	allow-update { none; };
	allow-transfer { any; };
};

zone "49.32.10.in-addr.arpa" IN {
	type master;
	notify no;
	file "sokratisg.awmn/10.32.49.";
	allow-update { none; };
	allow-transfer { any; };
};

zone "sw1jra.awmn" IN {
	type master;
	notify no;
	file "sw1jra.awmn/sw1jra.awmn";
	allow-update { none; };
	allow-transfer { any; };
};

zone "54.32.10.in-addr.arpa" IN {
	type master;
	notify no;
	file "sw1jra.awmn/10.32.54.";
	allow-update { none; };
	allow-transfer { any; };
};

zone "awmn" IN {
        type slave;
        file "master/awmn";
        masters { 10.19.143.12; 213.5.17.154; };
        notify yes;
};

zone "10.in-addr.arpa" IN {
        type slave;
        file "master/10.";
        masters { 10.19.143.12; 213.5.17.154; };
        notify yes;
};

zone "kwmn" IN {
	type slave;
	file "master/kwmn.db";
	masters {  10.213.254.12; 10.106.3.1; 10.100.17.123; };
	notify yes;
};

zone "olsr" IN {
        type slave;
        file "master/olsr";
        masters { 10.86.87.129; };
        notify yes;
};

zone "0.16.172.in-addr.arpa" IN {
        type slave;
        file "master/172.16.0.";
        masters { 10.86.87.129; };
        notify yes;
};

zone "." IN {
        type hint;
        file "root.cache";
};

};
```

----------


## mojiro

```
zone "hswn" {
        type slave;
        file "zones/hwn/hswn.dns";

        masters {
#               10.176.4.1;
#               10.176.4.162;
                10.176.6.1;
#               10.176.11.1;
#               10.176.11.20;
                };

        forwarders { };
        };
```



```
        # Internet
        forwarders {
                # AWMN ACN
                10.19.143.12;

                # ACN
                213.5.17.21;
                213.5.41.8;
                213.5.195.73;

                # ForthNET
                193.92.150.3;
                194.219.227.2;

                # TEI of Athens
                195.130.100.19;

                # NTUA
                194.177.210.210;
                };
        };
```

και για θεσσαλονικη reverse, που δε μου επεξαν ομως ποτε...



```
zone "96.10.in-addr.arpa" IN {
        type slave;
        file "zones/hwn/twmn/96.10.in-addr.arpa.dns";

        masters {
                10.100.17.123;
                };

        forwarders { };
        notify yes;
        };

zone "97.10.in-addr.arpa" IN {
        type slave;
        file "zones/hwn/twmn/97.10.in-addr.arpa.dns";

        masters {
                10.100.17.123;
                };

        forwarders { };
        notify yes;
        };

zone "98.10.in-addr.arpa" IN {
        type slave;
        file "zones/hwn/twmn/98.10.in-addr.arpa.dns";

        masters {
                10.100.17.123;
                };

        forwarders { };
        notify yes;
        };

zone "99.10.in-addr.arpa" IN {
        type slave;
        file "zones/hwn/twmn/99.10.in-addr.arpa.dns";

        masters {
                10.100.17.123;
                };

        forwarders { };
        notify yes;
        };

zone "100.10.in-addr.arpa" IN {
        type slave;
        file "zones/hwn/twmn/100.10.in-addr.arpa.dns";

        masters {
                10.100.17.123;
                };

        forwarders { };
        notify yes;
        };

zone "101.10.in-addr.arpa" IN {
        type slave;
        file "zones/hwn/twmn/101.10.in-addr.arpa.dns";

        masters {
                10.100.17.123;
                };

        forwarders { };
        notify yes;
        };

zone "102.10.in-addr.arpa" IN {
        type slave;
        file "zones/hwn/twmn/102.10.in-addr.arpa.dns";

        masters {
                10.100.17.123;
                };

        forwarders { };
        notify yes;
        };

zone "103.10.in-addr.arpa" IN {
        type slave;
        file "zones/hwn/twmn/103.10.in-addr.arpa.dns";

        masters {
                10.100.17.123;
                };

        forwarders { };
        notify yes;
        };

zone "104.10.in-addr.arpa" IN {
        type slave;
        file "zones/hwn/twmn/104.10.in-addr.arpa.dns";

        masters {
                10.100.17.123;
                };

        forwarders { };
        notify yes;
        };

zone "106.10.in-addr.arpa" IN {
        type slave;
        file "zones/hwn/twmn/106.10.in-addr.arpa.dns";

        masters {
                10.100.17.123;
                };

        forwarders { };
        notify yes;
        };

zone "107.10.in-addr.arpa" IN {
        type slave;
        file "zones/hwn/twmn/107.10.in-addr.arpa.dns";

        masters {
                10.100.17.123;
                };

        forwarders { };
        notify yes;
        };

zone "122.10.in-addr.arpa" IN {
        type slave;
        file "zones/hwn/twmn/122.10.in-addr.arpa.dns";

        masters {
                10.100.17.123;
                };

        forwarders { };
        notify yes;
        };

zone "124.10.in-addr.arpa" IN {
        type slave;
        file "zones/hwn/twmn/124.10.in-addr.arpa.dns";

        masters {
                10.100.17.123;
                };

        forwarders { };
        notify yes;
        };

zone "125.10.in-addr.arpa" IN {
        type slave;
        file "zones/hwn/twmn/125.10.in-addr.arpa.dns";

        masters {
                10.100.17.123;
                };

        forwarders { };
        notify yes;
        };

zone "174.10.in-addr.arpa" IN {
        type slave;
        file "zones/hwn/twmn/174.10.in-addr.arpa.dns";

        masters {
                10.100.17.123;
                };

        forwarders { };
        notify yes;
        };

zone "175.10.in-addr.arpa" IN {
        type slave;
        file "zones/hwn/twmn/175.10.in-addr.arpa.dns";

        masters {
                10.100.17.123;
                };

        forwarders { };
        notify yes;
        };

zone "198.10.in-addr.arpa" IN {
        type slave;
        file "zones/hwn/twmn/198.10.in-addr.arpa.dns";

        masters {
                10.100.17.123;
                };

        forwarders { };
        notify yes;
        };
```

----------

